# Throwing vs continental



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am a "thrower" when it comes to knitting and was thinking of learning the continental method of knitting because I thought it might cure the problem of my knitting getting looser than it used to be; I usually have to use a smaller needle than it says in a pattern in order to get the correct gauge. However, I just watched a video on YouTube and the lady said that your tension is looser with continental than with throwing. Have you found that to be true?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I knit continental and my knitting is always tight. I have to go up at least one needle size to get gauge. I didn't have to do that when I knit with the throwing method. I love the continental method. It's so much faster and more relaxing to me.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I have not found that to be true..in fact my cont. is more uniform..If you purl like you crochet..remember that your knit has to be in the back loop of the stitch...there are quite a few different ways to cont. knit which surprised me...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I found it to be true. I was always a thrower, and when I learned continental my knitting was a lot looser. My gauge is loose with throwing too, but in contintental its even more so. With throwing I am able to pull tighter so my stitches won't be terriblely loose, but if it doesn't matter, then I continental because it's easy and the yarn just flows through my fingers!


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

What is the difference, I didnt realise there were different methods to knitting. To me there was just knit and purl - LOL


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

runetracey said:


> What is the difference, I didnt realise there were different methods to knitting. To me there was just knit and purl - LOL


It involves how you hold your yarn. In throwing, the yarn is held in the right hand and place around the needles. In continental knitting the yarn is held in the left hand and you more of less pick up the yarn with the right hand needle. The result looks the same no matter which method you use and people should do whatever works best for them.


----------



## faitheliz (Sep 7, 2011)

Kathie said:


> runetracey said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference, I didnt realise there were different methods to knitting. To me there was just knit and purl - LOL
> ...


 I agree use what ever is more comfortable - my mom is a thrower( I never heard this called anything but english or right handed) I on the other hand could not knit that way and ended up teaching myself the continental - the tension of the yarn for me is actually a gauge to how tense I am at that moment.


----------



## akidosmom (Aug 16, 2011)

My Kentucky grandma taught me to knit, I am a thrower, I had never seen anyone else knit that way and was embarrassed to knit in public! Some one always commented on my strange "form" I just saw a video of european knitters last year and eureka...i am not alone!


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I switched from throwing to continental in the middle of the cabled sweater I'm just finishing up. I don't see a difference in the gauge.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Tensions are individual, PB; I'd not be making blanket statements like she did. I'm from Missouri, too; The Show Me State! LOL!!

I knit all eight knitting methods. Once the practice is in to settle into one's tension, it's all relevant and tension may vary, too not unlike blood pressure through out the day.

You shouln't be '''too loose or too tight''' no matter what the method is you're using......

Are you new to knitting?

Gauge is individual, too; We're all a little different....that's why we swatch a test gauge and see how close we can get to the '''pattern designer's''' gauge as that decides how much yarn to use and then buy......

I have settled into the combined continental method......all the action is at the needle tips with light quiding by the fingers....little hand, finger, arm or shoulder action going on. You can work with your arms cemented to your torso.

Once you start converting, stitck with it and learn the basics, let your tension settle in.......don't mix English knitting with any other method but just for a stitch or two.........untill you know what's up and your tension settle in. K?

K! LOL!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~


pb54116 said:


> I am a "thrower" when it comes to knitting and was thinking of learning the continental method of knitting because I thought it might cure the problem of my knitting getting looser than it used to be; I usually have to use a smaller needle than it says in a pattern in order to get the correct gauge. However, I just watched a video on YouTube and the lady said that your tension is looser with continental than with throwing. Have you found that to be true?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> I knit all eight knitting methods. Once the practice is in to settle into one's tension, it's all relevant and tension may vary, too not unlike blood pressure through out the day.
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~~~~


OK, now I'm curious. What are the eight knitting methods. I know of Throwing (English), Continental, Eastern Europe and Portugese. What am I missing?


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm a tight knitter not matter whether I throw or knit continenal. My tension remains the same using either method. I'm not worried about increasing my speed; I just like to knit. Whatever I'm working on will get done sooner or later.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Strictly a "picker" here. "Throwing" feels to mn e like showering with my socks on...completely unnatural!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I knit both continental and English methods. My first love is the continental method and that is the one I use the most. When I knit fair isle, I do both at once. It is convenient. If my arm/hand/thumb/wrist is hurting because of medical issues, I will switch to English knitting. 
I have found that the continental knitting does produce a slightly tighter tension but not enough for me to worry about. Speed knitting is not a factor for me as I knit for enjoyment. Really the only thing that matters in the end is whether or not you are able to make a knit stitch and a purl stitch. Everything else will fall into place. And everyone has their own tensions that they knit by. Needle sizes are rarely the same between all knitters when knitting a project.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


 :thumbup: There are a lot of us knitters who think that our knitting is "broken" in some way. I think that we need to learn to be happy with our work, I think we are our own worst critics. I find your "flicker" definition interesting. I always let go my right needle to get the yarn around my needle when I do the English knitting. I have watched my Mom knit and she lets go too. I shall have to see about just flicking my right index finger back and forth. Always something new but the same in knitting!!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Tensions are individual, PB; I'd not be making blanket statements like she did. I'm from Missouri, too; The Show Me State! LOL!!
> 
> I knit all eight knitting methods. Once the practice is in to settle into one's tension, it's all relevant and tension may vary, too not unlike blood pressure through out the day.
> 
> ...


No, I've been knitting for more than 40 years but have noticed that in the last couple of years, my stitches seem to be looser. I have chalked it up to a touch of arthritis in my fingers. Just wondered if it would be worth it to try and learn a new method so the stitches would be more uniform. Also, I've had pain in my upper right arm that I attribute to the constant throwing motion because I don't notice it so much when I haven't been knitting for a while.


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > I knit all eight knitting methods. Once the practice is in to settle into one's tension, it's all relevant and tension may vary, too not unlike blood pressure through out the day.
> ...


I'm curious too! I had only heard of throwing and continental. What other methods are there?


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I am a "thrower" when it comes to knitting and was thinking of learning the continental method of knitting because I thought it might cure the problem of my knitting getting looser than it used to be; I usually have to use a smaller needle than it says in a pattern in order to get the correct gauge. However, I just watched a video on YouTube and the lady said that your tension is looser with continental than with throwing. Have you found that to be true?


My left hand knitting (continental) is tighter than my American knitting (throwing). I found out the hard way. When my hand got tired, I switched back and forth in the same project and wound up having to unravel it and start over.

Now when I do a project, it is either all leftie or all rightie knitting ;-)


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Never have known throwers to be determined as an American Style.. I am a left hander who learned to knit right handed by my ENGLISH Grandmother.. i am a relaxed thrower.. and find I can never finish anything my own right handed mother knits.. think she is a continental girl.. have to rip it and redo the entire garment.. she knits much tighter tension than i do..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Like Dreamweaver I never take my hand off the right needle and am thus a flicker- it is much quicker than throwing. Now while I don't remember learning to knit I do remember learning this- my mum kept telling me not to keep taking my hand off the needle and eventually I managed it!
I always need to go dowm at least one needle size (or down a needle size and knit one size smalller- quicker then!)


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

akidosmom said:


> My Kentucky grandma taught me to knit, I am a thrower, I had never seen anyone else knit that way and was embarrassed to knit in public! Some one always commented on my strange "form" I just saw a video of european knitters last year and eureka...i am not alone!


I taught myself to knit continental, was a thrower. My knitting is comfortably looser, and faster


----------



## grandmatoodie (Feb 6, 2011)

What are the eight methods and where may I see them? Thanks,
Grandma Toodie


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


I tried to do the "flick" and failed miserably. However, I didn't think I could purl the continental way, either, with the forefinger of the left hand pushing down the yarn......... and VOILA!.......I can do it now! It really works better for me, since I like lacy projects, because it doesn't twist the stitches and I no longer have to knit into the back loop. Now my stitches are oriented correctly so that I can increase and decrease without reorienting the stitches. Maybe, if I give it another go, I can learn to "flick."

Yes, I DO have looser tension using continental. I didn't at first, but it seems that the more comfortable I become with continental, the looser it gets.

Virginia


----------



## Jill Richards (Sep 8, 2011)

G'day, I was taught "english" knitting by mum. Always knitted pretty much dead on gauge. I taught myself continental knitting to alleviate the pain in my hands. I find it a much more fluid way to knit and my tension is much looser. For some reason I have not mastered the purl row in continental yet. So lots of garter stitch!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a thrower and my tension is fine as is so I've never bothered to learn continental


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

akidosmom said:


> My Kentucky grandma taught me to knit, I am a thrower, I had never seen anyone else knit that way and was embarrassed to knit in public! Some one always commented on my strange "form" I just saw a video of european knitters last year and eureka...i am not alone!


 Don't worry about what anyone else says about your knitting, as long as you are happy with it just knit wherever you feel like. I do


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

I am a thrower the method my mum taught me. I am a quick knitter and I have no problem with the tension I feel to knit with what ever you are comfortable with develop you'r own style


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


Well I finally have a name for it: "flicker".....that's how I knit, but I didn't know anyone else did it too.....but you're right we have to find what is comfortable for each of us. I'm glad there are different ways or there would be less knitters in the world.


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

akidosmom said:


> My Kentucky grandma taught me to knit, I am a thrower, I had never seen anyone else knit that way and was embarrassed to knit in public! Some one always commented on my strange "form" I just saw a video of european knitters last year and eureka...i am not alone!


I'm also from ky and my aunt taught me to Knit by throwing. I also later thought I was knitting "wrong" but after trying to change I decided my "wrong" was easier and much faster for me. My ancesters came from scotland and england in 1600's and i guess brought this with them I think keeping the old ky traditions alive Is good!
Sorry about my typing and spelling. Using my iPhone.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

I have knitted Continental for so long that when I try to throw I am all thumbs. Find as I get older my tension seems a little looser. Doesn't really matter since I do more shawls than anything else. 

Comfort and ease for me. It's all individual.


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


Yeah! I'm not alone. Being European and having been taught by my Mom, I have never knit any other way. I have tried the Continental Style but I find it very awkward to do, especially purling, although I am thoroughly amazed when I watch someone knit using that style. Just for my own amusement I will still try and learn, but knowing me (all too well) I will continue to be a flicker and stick with what I have been doing for the last 50 years.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely learn to knit continental. I learned to throw over when I wanted to try color patterns. So if yo learn both you can keep your main color on your left hand and your contrasting color on the left.



Kathie said:


> I knit continental and my knitting is always tight. I have to go up at least one needle size to get gauge. I didn't have to do that when I knit with the throwing method. I love the continental method. It's so much faster and more relaxing to me.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I taught myself to knit and became a flicker. However, in the KAL Socks, I watched so many how-to videos that I found myself knitting continental. Still many things I have not comfortable with in continental - like knitting in the front & back of a stitch - but it has been interesting to see how much more even my gauge is. Now I knit increase rows as a flicker and even rows continental. Works for me & helps me remember what kind of row I am on.


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn't know these names either. Based on your description I am a thrower. It's the way my great aunt taught me to knit when she used to come down from Canada to visit us when I was real little. I was thinking that a thrower might be just throwing yarn around. So I'm glad to see it's more than that. Lol


----------



## jz201 (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn't know these names either. Based on your description I am a thrower. It's the way my great aunt taught me to knit when she used to come down from Canada to visit us when I was real little. I was thinking that a thrower might be just throwing yarn around. So I'm glad to see it's more than that. Lol

P.S. I never let go of my needles either.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

nannaknits said:


> Never have known throwers to be determined as an American Style.. I am a left hander who learned to knit right handed by my ENGLISH Grandmother.. i am a relaxed thrower.. and find I can never finish anything my own right handed mother knits.. think she is a continental girl.. have to rip it and redo the entire garment.. she knits much tighter tension than i do..


Have you tried making swatches with different needles to get the right gauge? Sure beats ripping out half of a sweater.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

never knew what I was doing had a name, "flicker".Also when I'm purling I won't take my hand off the needle or the yarn so I'm not sure what this is called but it works for me.


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

I have found exactly the opposite. I have to use needles a size up when I knit continental. I have never thrown, so I don't know how that would be for me. I think I will try and see if that helps my tension.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

I learned as a thrower and knitted that way several years. Then took a sock class where the teacher knitted continental - liked how that looked, so went home and taught myself. Now I knit continental mostly, but often find K2tog or P2tog are easier if I throw them, so I will switch back and forth. My tension does seem slightly looser with continental, but I adjust that by how I hold the yarn, so it all seems to work out. I'd love to learn to hold yarn in both hands and knit with two colors, but haven't found the right project that coaxed me into that just yet - I'm sure it's out there!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > I knit all eight knitting methods. Once the practice is in to settle into one's tension, it's all relevant and tension may vary, too not unlike blood pressure through out the day.
> ...


Me too, very curious Donna Rae, please tell!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am a novice to knitting and I have been reading over the months about throwers and contineal knitting and to be honest I still don't understand what you are talking about.  I know last night I was trying to practice knitting and my stitches are so tight and I went to a bigger size needles. I just really need shorter needles. HAHAHA I am a person that learns more by vision than reading and even with the videos I don't understand the differenece. Maybe I'll never catch on to the ways of knitting.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I am a "thrower" when it comes to knitting and was thinking of learning the continental method of knitting because I thought it might cure the problem of my knitting getting looser than it used to be; I usually have to use a smaller needle than it says in a pattern in order to get the correct gauge. However, I just watched a video on YouTube and the lady said that your tension is looser with continental than with throwing. Have you found that to be true?


I am a continental knitter. I find that my tension is just perfect. It's all in the way you hold your yarn. It does takes practice of course. You hold your yarn in continental (or German style as I call it) much in the same way as you do when you crochet.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I want Donna Rae to tell us all the different types of knitting. 
I'm a thrower and have tried continental but I'm all thumbs. My confession is that as a thrower, for a long time I didn't feel like a "real" knitter. But I've come to realize that how we make our stitches won't matter when the finished project turns out the same and no one will care. We're all different and there's room for us all in the knitting world.


----------



## skidzarela (Aug 24, 2011)

I learned to knit from my Swiss German Grandma so I knit continental. From what I hear, during WWII, they could tell if you were a spy by the method you knitted since most Europeans knit continental and most Americans knit English. I think back in the day more women learned to knit in school as well so that might be why. (though I suspect they had to think you were a spy already before they noticed the knitting thing. I don't think they were picking people up for how they knitted). In any case, I knit loosely and need to go down a needle size often. I think it all has to do with your personal tension and how tightly you hold the yarn, not with if it is in your left or right hand.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Jill Richards said:


> G'day, I was taught "english" knitting by mum. Always knitted pretty much dead on gauge. I taught myself continental knitting to alleviate the pain in my hands. I find it a much more fluid way to knit and my tension is much looser. For some reason I have not mastered the purl row in continental yet. So lots of garter stitch!


I had a lot of trouble learning the purl in continental also. I am a crocheter and had developed a good tensioning weave on my left yarn hand for that and needed to break myself of that and do only one wrap around the little finger and up inside of palm and over back of pointer finger. Then for whatever reason that worked. The yarn seemed to sit in a different place on the finger. Before that I was using my second finger to "jump" over the needle to press the yarn down correctly for the pick though. If your tension or placement of the yarn is off in continental purl it is a lot harder. Hope this makes some sense.


----------



## mom of many (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it may vary with each person. I am a continental knitter and can make my tension as loose or tight as I want. My sister-in-law is an expert knitter from Russia and told me to learn Continental for later when I learn the more difficult stitches. You may want to try Continental. It can't hurt to learn a different style. =)


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a thrower, but have recently started using continental when I have more than one color to work with. carry one color in my left hand and one in my right. Faster that way, but I see no difference in tension between the two.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

skidzarela said:


> I learned to knit from my Swiss German
> 
> Grandma so I knit continental. From what I hear, during WWII, they could tell if you were a spy by the method you knitted since most Europeans knit continental and most Americans knit English. I think back in the day more women learned to knit in school as well so that might be why. (though I suspect they had to think you were a spy already before they noticed the knitting thing. I don't think they were picking people up for how they knitted). In any case, I knit loosely and need to go down a needle size often. I think it all has to do with your personal tension
> and how tightly you hold the yarn, not with if it is in your left or right hand.


I agree. I find that story very interesting. So are you German? I learned when I was about 6 and learned continental.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Such cute sweaters!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thrower and tension is good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

evesch said:


> Jill Richards said:
> 
> 
> > G'day, I was taught "english" knitting by mum. Always knitted pretty much dead on gauge. I taught myself continental knitting to alleviate the pain in my hands. I find it a much more fluid way to knit and my tension is much looser. For some reason I have not mastered the purl row in continental yet. So lots of garter stitch!
> ...


I agree about the difficulties learning to purl in the continental style of knitting. I dont exactly remember when I learned to do the purl off my thumb, but one day I just picked up the needles and it seemed so natural to just bring the yarn to the front of my work, loop it around the thumb and purl the stitch. I use the thumb instead of the index finger to loop the yarn around the needle. I have since seen a couple of videos as to how to purl continental off your thumb. Seems to be a lot less hand movement doing the purl this way.


----------



## SONNIEGIRL (May 17, 2011)

I experimented with the Continental knitting many years ago, but never used it much. Recently getting back into making hats and scarves I found that it gives my other hand a rest from the constant 'throwing' of the yarn. I do not find my tension any different, though. I think it is all in how you wrap the yarn around your fingers that makes for either tighter or looser stitches. I just have to remember not to apply any lotion to my hands if I am going to do any knitting because it keeps the fingers a little moist, and the way I hold my yarn around my pinkie finger sort of makes it drag if there is any moisture on it. At first when I got back into knitting, I was all thumbs when it came to purling in the Continental fashion, but that has improved and now it comes very naturally, and my stitches all look the same, whether I am doing Continental or Throw.

Keep smiling, and happy knitting/crocheting.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

If you are hurting using one method, defy itrly Learn the other, so you can switch back and forth and avoid repetitive motion injuries. I have always been a self-taught thrower (yarn in right hand and letting go of right needle with each step). I tore my rotator cuff and had to have the worst surgery ever! I am in the process of switching to continental and yes, it is very awkward at first, it really does take practice, practice, 
Tactics and viewing a lot of videos. I, too, saw the one that said your tension will be looser, and it can be, especially at first, but I'm finding that it is settling into a better tension, so it's true what everyone is saying --it's different for everyone. I intend to finish my WIPs using continental or combined, but will experiment with different needle sizes first to get the right guage to make the switch seamless. 

For those of you who want to do continental, but have yet to master the purl stitch, check out the video called "the easy way to purl" (or something close to that". That method is very easy but makes your stitches sit on the needle coming back with the wrong orientation. If you are only doing Ks and Ps, the trick is to then knit into the back of the K stitches. If you want to go beyond K and P, check out Annie Modesitt's ( the Knitting Heretic) combination method. I am taking her 4-week on-line course and it is coming quite easily -- but oc still working on that bugaboo called Tension? LOL You have to do some conversions from standard pattern stitches, but she has them all explained on her website (for example, left and right turning decreases are done differently because the orientation of the stitches is the opposite of "normal knitting"). Like continental, once you get it, it's faster than throwing and as an added bonus, it uses less yarn because the P stitches only go 1/4 of the way around the needle instead of 3/4 of the way around!

But I, too, would like to know what those 8 methods are!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I usually knit english but I knitted my daughter a little purse in Fair Isle and I notices I had alot looser tension I was tinking it was the other hand doing the picking. I guess it depends on how you tension your yarn with each hand I know I had a hard time learning to tension the yarn with picking but I still love it and am used to it now.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm a thrower who turned into a flicker. Much smoother when you keep hold of both needles at all times. Continental? Awkward to me and I can't figure out why some knitters are in such a rush to get done. However, I am a "process" oriented knitter and crocheter. I just enjoy knitting and crocheting and am never in a hurry to stop !


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


I'm with you, Dreamweaver. I don't feel as if my 'flicking' method is "broken" so I'm not about fix it. If I'm going to learn anything new, it will be a pattern or type of stitch...not learning a different way of getting the yarn around the needle or the needle picking up the yarn. And I'm fast enough to suit me! PLUS I don't use my arms and shoulders when I knit...they don't move.Only my fingers move when I 'flick' the yarn.
JuneK


----------



## skidzarela (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not German, I'm Swiss, but born here in America, first generation. I only speak English so learning to knit from Grandma who did not speak English was quite a task. She started me first think with socks right from the get go. None of that namby pamby scarf stuff for my grandma! lol. In hindsight though, it was the perfect project to learn on because it shows you so many techniques at once and she only had a month before she went back to Switzerland. It was her gift to me that I will always treasure. My husband is truly grateful to her as well because he gets socks out of the deal.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

I always knitted continental but decided a few years ago to learn to throw with my right hand. It really came in handy when I started to do a lot of fair isles. You should teach yourself just for fun.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

finally, i nowknow that i'm a flicker knitter. i never turn loose of the yrn or needle in my rt. hand either. i can do contenintal and wish i was better at it. but knitted english for so long, thats what comes natural.still do it sometime, especiallly on simple items. racso


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I knit both ways. If my hands get tired one way then I switch. Also I knit faster the Continental way. My knitting is tighter if I "throw" as opposed to the other way.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

I was curious about the various ways to knit so I googled it and found among others how to knit Portguese style which was interesting because she gave a little history and very clear demonstration. It is on YouTube 



 There are also the other methods of knitting which until now didn't know existed - I had seen women knitting on the metro but thought it was just an odd way. Live and learn!


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I think you just practice until your loose/tight stitches are where you want them to be. Continental is so much easier


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


I am a "flicker" also. I have tried continental but go back to flicker because it just seems natural to me


----------



## jangags (Mar 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


I thought I was a thrower. Never heard of flicker...guess I'm also a FLicker!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ditto for me to everything you said, and I think flicking is as fast as most any other style, esp. when ribbing. I'm not broke either! 



Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ditto
Flicker as well, it works so i will stick with it and focus on learning new stitches and such instead of a complete restart.


Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I am a "thrower" when it comes to knitting and was thinking of learning the continental method of knitting because I thought it might cure the problem of my knitting getting looser than it used to be; I usually have to use a smaller needle than it says in a pattern in order to get the correct gauge. However, I just watched a video on YouTube and the lady said that your tension is looser with continental than with throwing. Have you found that to be true?


I learned both ways, and use both when doing Fair Isle, but other than that it's continental all the way. My English knitting is MUCH looser and the tension is never consistant. Continental is sooo much faster and smoother for me, but them I started as a crocheter and already held the yarn in my left hand, so that may be why. To each his own. I have a friend who was told she just "would never learn to knit" .Several people had tried to teach her, English style, and the sts were so tight they squeeked on the needles...she gave up. I taught her continental and in two day she had 10 inches of an alternating knit and purl scarf done!!! There is a knitting stlye suited to everyone, you just have to find the style you are comfortable with.


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I know this proves I'm a bit weird, but I actually use a combination of continental and throwing. I knit continental but haven't been able, as yet, to get used to the purl in continental, so on stockinette stitch I knit continental and purl back with throwing. And yes, when I use continental it's actually tighter. And that means I'm actually knitting more to gauge and even slightly more even. Use whatever works for you and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise! PS: I've been knitting for over 60 yrs and just learned continental knit about 4 yrs ago. Carry on!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I've always knitted the continental way, and my gauge is always spot-on, or I'm tighter than gauge, so I have to go up a needle size or two. Continental is supposed to be faster, and less likely to contribute to repetitive motion type injuries...or so I've been told. 

I was a crocheter before I learned to knit, so holding the working yarn in the continental way was just an extension of crocheting for me. Good luck!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

And it looks awkward. If you see a movie or TV show that has someone knitting..and they are 'throwing', it always makes me think they don't really know how to knit. The continental method is just so comfortable. Your guage can be changed with the needle size. Make a swatch and go up or down in size.


wickedfun said:


> Strictly a "picker" here. "Throwing" feels to mn e like showering with my socks on...completely unnatural!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm a flicker! No strain on my hands from that. And my gauge is very consistent - always has been. 
Crocheting does cause me pain in my thumbs but I really prefer to knit anyway.
I hold the yarn the same way but in opposite hands of course, whether I'm knitting or crocheting.
As I read through all these replies someone said she is "all thumbs" and since I just watched the u-tube video on Portuguese knitting I thought that might be perfect for her - lol!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I learned how to do Continental knitting when I was a kid. I had uneven tension problems, so I started knitting Eastern European style last year. The stitches sit on the needle backwards from what Continental and English knitters use. Knitting and purling are always done with the yarn in back. The yarn is never in front of the needles.

http://www.yarnsoftheheart.com/2008/05/how-to-knit-eastern-european-style_03.html


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

If I would hazard a guess, I would say English, Continental, Eastern European, Eastern Uncrossed, Turkish, Russian, and Combined knitting. That's all I can think of. I believe Eastern European is the oldest. It dates back to 200 a.d. It's all one's preference. The finished work all looks the same no matter what method you use.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I am a flicker also Dreamweaver.I have tried several times the Continental way but cant manage it.I guess Its all down to ..You can`t teach a old dog new tricks LOL


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

I've always knit continental although I didn't know it until this forum, but I recently learned to knit backwards when I was knitting a lap robe and got tired of turning it for each row. When I'm knitting backwards, I still hold the yarn in my left hand, forcing me to throw those stitches. I had to tink the first row I did backwards and concentrate on gauge, because it was more loose than my regular knitting, but it only took one row for me to figure out how to have my tension come out right.


----------



## penalope (Jun 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


So happy to hear the name for your kind of knitting. This is how I knit. When I'm relaxed and happy my tension seems pretty true, as well. Always thought I should try the Continental method but seems awkward to me. Great being a "flicker"!
Penalope


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


I had never heard the word "flicker" in this contex. But it was an ah ha! moment for me as I realized that is what I was. I wasn't really throwing, just using my finger tips to, as you so aptly put it, flick the yarn over. I am neither a tight or loose knitter, just have an even, middling tension and I think I am fast Although speed it definitely not a priority. I just can't sit still and NOT knit without feeling antsy. So many times I have been stuck somewhere longer than I thought I would be and wondered why on earth I hadn't brought my knitting. Like when a doctor is running late for an appointment.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm a thrower even though I've tried the continental. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the fact that I'm a leftie that knits right-handed. My mom taught me to knit and she was right handed. I seem to be ambidextrous (sp?) so I learn things the way they are taught whether they be right handed or left. My problem with the Continental method is that the finger that supports the yarn gets further away from the needle and straighter and stiffer the more I try it. It seems like it makes me more tense just trying to learn it. I usually give in and go back to throwing.


----------



## PegFACS (Jun 10, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group and one day someone commented on the fact that everyone in the room was holding their needles and yarn a different way. So what is the difference, do what is comfortable and right for you, enjoy the experience!


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I'll throw one in there...I knit Russian Continental.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I am a continental knitter and I think the tension is an individual thing - it took me awhile for this style to feel natural to me, but in the long run I am now a faster knitter, have more even tension and my hands don't hurt. Good luck -


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was taught throwing and I can see where in some instances where its handy, I knit continental because I am a avid crocheter and I'm more comfortable with my working yarn in my Left hand. It took me awhile to get comfortable with the con't method but once I did there was no going back. 
My tension is more consistant now and I need to go down a few needle sizes for the correct guage. But the bottom line is how you hold your yarn and how fluid your knitting is.. if you have a hard grasp on the yarn and you are up and down a lot during the knitting process your tension will vary and if you can just sit back relax and get lost in your knitting you will have more of a even tension.. regadless of what style you knit with.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


I totaly agree with you :-D


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

When I learned to knit, I bought a book called "Teach Yourself to Knit". It was a great little teacher & I learned quite easily. It showed both methods, but it said that if you learned the "Continental" method you'd be a much faster knitter than the "English" method. (I guess that is the "Throwing" method.) So I taught myself the continental method. My Mother-in-law had knitted since she was a young girl, the English way, & she was always amazed at how fast I knitted. So maybe there was something to it! But I've watched my sister-in-law, & she's pretty fast the English way. So who knows? As you say; the results are the same. So I agree. . . . do whatever feels good! It always fascinates me to watch someone doing the English/Throwing method. So I've tried it a couple of times, but it feels so awkward to me, as I don't really do it. I reckon it looks pretty awkward when I try it too! LOL


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


I'm smiling at this!)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Tensions are individual, PB; I'd not be making blanket statements like she did. I'm from Missouri, too; The Show Me State! LOL!!
> 
> I knit all eight knitting methods. Once the practice is in to settle into one's tension, it's all relevant and tension may vary, too not unlike blood pressure through out the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I knit continental and very loosely. I usually have to go down 2 sizes to get gauge, unless I am on dpns. Then, I am pretty much on gauge (although I can use a 0 or 1 and get the same gauge. Don't know why). I think some people are naturally tight or loose in how they knit.

As for the 8 kinds of knitting, I know there is Russian (found out that is what I was doing, not continental) and Eastern Europe, besides those already mentioned. I don't come up with 8: English (throwing), Flicking, Continental (picking), Russian, Eastern European, Portuguese, there is also what I called Turkish for a long time because the only people I had ever seen do it that way were from Turkey - holding one needle under the left arm, other needle in right hand and yarn in left hand. Maybe the 8th is the combined continental?


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I found it to be true. I was always a thrower, and when I learned continental my knitting was a lot looser. My gauge is loose with throwing too, but in contintental its even more so. With throwing I am able to pull tighter so my stitches won't be terriblely loose, but if it doesn't matter, then I continental because it's easy and the yarn just flows through my fingers!


I wonder if that's because you're more practiced in throwing, and not so much with continental. I'm just thinking that could be because I noticed that as I became to feel more comfortable with knitting, my stitches became tighter. Switching methods would probably be almost like starting over?


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

I, too, learned as a thrower, but find it slow and cumbersome. I've googled all the videos on different methods and found that for me the Portuguese method was the easiest, quickest and best. Unfortunately, the arthritis in my left thumb became too painful to continue flicking the yarn with it. So now I'm trying to learn the continental method. Knit is easy, but purl is more awkward and hard to learn. I'll get there, though, some day!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

skidzarela said:


> I learned to knit from my Swiss German Grandma so I knit continental. From what I hear, during WWII, they could tell if you were a spy by the method you knitted since most Europeans knit continental and most Americans knit English. I think back in the day more women learned to knit in school as well so that might be why. (though I suspect they had to think you were a spy already before they noticed the knitting thing. I don't think they were picking people up for how they knitted). In any case, I knit loosely and need to go down a needle size often. I think it all has to do with your personal tension and how tightly you hold the yarn, not with if it is in your left or right hand.


Your post was Very interesting! I'm really intrigued by that. I guess I'd have been safe (as safe as anyone, at least) in Germany during the war as my Swiss/German mother taught me to knit Continental style.

When I knit with two or more different colors, I do like to knit the main color continental and the secondary color with what I thought was English/throwing. Now I know it's actually flicking, because I don't set my needle down. Thanks for your info, too, Dreamweaver.

We learn the most interesting things here!

Oh, and my tension depends much more on the tension in me at any one time, than in the style I'm using. I knit for 'therapy' as much as for producing items, as it calms me.

When I first read about backwards knitting, the author said the tension will be tighter than in knitting forward. I did find that to be true, but I want to practice that method more in the hopes that I can make it more the same tension. It would be great for entrelac.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

MsMac said:


> I'm a thrower even though I've tried the continental. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the fact that I'm a leftie that knits right-handed. My mom taught me to knit and she was right handed. I seem to be ambidextrous (sp?) so I learn things the way they are taught whether they be right handed or left. My problem with the Continental method is that the finger that supports the yarn gets further away from the needle and straighter and stiffer the more I try it. It seems like it makes me more tense just trying to learn it. I usually give in and go back to throwing.


When I find myself getting my index finger too far away from my work, I rewrap the yarn around my left fingers to get it back under the proper control. I'm not sure why that happens in the first place, but probably from relaxing the yarn too much.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I may have to learn the English method as well. I just sent for a book from Annie's Attic on Fair isle knitting, which I think looks so wonderful! I can hardly wait to try it! I just hope I'm not too uncoordinated to do it! But if at first I don't succeed. . . .try try again! Yes? I remember how uncoordinated I felt when first knitting at all. So I guess if you're determined enough you can do just about anything! Or at least I hope so!


----------



## BogiesMom (Aug 14, 2011)

I love continental for knitting but can't figure out how to purl that way. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Cin said:


> I may have to learn the English method as well. I just sent for a book from Annie's Attic on Fair isle knitting, which I think looks so wonderful! I can hardly wait to try it! I just hope I'm not too uncoordinated to do it! But if at first I don't succeed. . . .try try again! Yes? I remember how uncoordinated I felt when first knitting at all. So I guess if you're determined enough you can do just about anything! Or at least I hope so!


Fair Isle intimidates me! Carrying along a billion bobbins of thread and having to make sure the tension as you carry them isn't too tight or too loose! JK - I'm sure as with any other new skill, it becomes easy once you're comfortable with it.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

BogiesMom said:


> I love continental for knitting but can't figure out how to purl that way. Any suggestions?


I have heard (and read) so often how hard it is to purl continental. I have never had an issue...I purl just as fast as I knit that way. I strand the yarn going over to the back of my index finger instead of coming over off of the front, most people I have watched do it the other way. I am then able to use my middle finger to "push down" on the yarn over the top of the right needle to make the purl. Easy as can be and very fluid movement. That may not be real clear without a video...but that's how I do it.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am a thrower. I had to teach myself to knit when I was in High School in the mid 70's. I did it so that I could give my English teacher a handmade gift for her unborn baby. There was only about 15 students in her early class that I was in. The girls in the class decided to give her a baby shower in class. The few guys in the class helped with decorating the class room and getting some refreshments. I made a baby blanket of yellow yarn that had purl rectangles on a stockinette background. I added a onesie outfit and a pair of booties and wrapped them up as a single gift. She was so surprised when we did that. I got a very nice thank you note from her after her baby was born and she said that her little boy looked so handsome in the outfit laying on the blanket. Since then I have made several sweaters for my youngest sister(15 years and 3 days younger than me) and then stop knitting after my 3 children were born . Not enough time to knit with them.


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

I never knew. I'm a flicker too. I learned that way from my Mom and never tried any other way. It's just really comfortable for me and reasonably fast.


----------



## samgrimes (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, Dreamweaver - I just discovered I'm a 'flicker' - thanks to you. Are we the only ones out there who do this?


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


My Mom was a flicker but I could never do that - I always hit my pointer on the needle and that hurt so I stopped and now I am just a thrower. Haven't tried any others and I am not broken either.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > I knit all eight knitting methods. Once the practice is in to settle into one's tension, it's all relevant and tension may vary, too not unlike blood pressure through out the day.
> ...


Me too! I only knew of 2!


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I am a "thrower" when it comes to knitting and was thinking of learning the continental method of knitting because I thought it might cure the problem of my knitting getting looser than it used to be; I usually have to use a smaller needle than it says in a pattern in order to get the correct gauge. However, I just watched a video on YouTube and the lady said that your tension is looser with continental than with throwing. Have you found that to be true?


I do not find that to be true for me. I was as a "thrower" until recently (for over 40 years) and my tension is the same now that I am knitting via continental. I decided to learn the continental method and did learn with lots of advice form our KP friends. It took some practice and me deciding not to give up and I now find myself automatically holding my yarn and needles as if to knit the continental method each time I pick up my WIP. It comes very natural now.

Give it a try...you will be glad you did.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

boncamp said:


> I, too, learned as a thrower, but find it slow and cumbersome. I've googled all the videos on different methods and found that for me the Portuguese method was the easiest, quickest and best. Unfortunately, the arthritis in my left thumb became too painful to continue flicking the yarn with it. So now I'm trying to learn the continental method. Knit is easy, but purl is more awkward and hard to learn. I'll get there, though, some day!


Bring the yarn to the front of your work between the needles. Loop this yarn over your left thumb going from the side closest to you and back to the left index finger. Your thumb will be under the yarn. Flick your thumb to bring it over (moving front to back) the right needle tip that you have put through the stitch purlwise. Bring your right needle tip back through the stitch taking the yarn with you. You just purled! It is the only way I can effeciently do the continental purl.


----------



## samgrimes (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Cin,
Just watch your tension when knitting Fair Isle - it tends to get too tight when you're weaving the colors across the rows. I used to love doing Fair Isle, I'll have to check out Annie's Attic for patterns as I haven't been able to find any decent ones locally - or maybe I'll wait until my next trip to England!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

nannaknits said:


> Never have known throwers to be determined as an American Style.. I am a left hander who learned to knit right handed by my ENGLISH Grandmother.. i am a relaxed thrower.. and find I can never finish anything my own right handed mother knits.. think she is a continental girl.. have to rip it and redo the entire garment.. she knits much tighter tension than i do..


LOL - after reading all the responses, I realize that everyone has their own name for stuff and way to knit. My ppl are English and Scottish and taught me to knit but I couldn't get it until my daughter grew up, because a proficient knitter and taught me 'american' knitting where I hold the yarn in my right hand and throw or flick it over the needle. I just couldn't get the 'continental' way of holding the yarn in my left hand and putting it over the needle.

I am curious to go and look on the net to see what all the types of knitting are called and how to do them. I've only called them what I was told by others ;-)

We are all individual - what works best for us is good. I guess I can call the way I knit - Carol's knitting ;-)


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. You've convinced me to give it a try and stick with it until it becomes as natural as throwing has been.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have just learned how to continential knit but I cannot purl yet. I taught myself. I have found for me that most of the time my stitches are more even.
I agree with the others that it is all very individual weather you knit tighter or looser


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Look what I found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knitting

"Most Western-style knitters follow either the English style (in which the yarn is held in the right hand) or the Continental style (in which the yarn is held in the left hand)."

I have been calling English style knitting "american". I just didn't know. I am glad for this line of posts - it's fun to learn new things and get on the same page as everyone else LOL. I was searching for the 8 different kinds of knitting someone mentioned but can't find anything other than English and Continental - does anyone else know where the other kinds of knitting are mentioned? If there is an easier way, I want to know *grin*

I actually knit really fast now and love it with the throwing method, but I want to try to learn the left hand knitting cause I found this youtube video that shows very fast knitting. 



 I thought I had to throw leftie to get that fast, but then I found this one 



 and she is using her right hand to knit with.

I guess it just means that whatever works for you is the right way ;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

BogiesMom said:


> I love continental for knitting but can't figure out how to purl that way. Any suggestions?


youtube has several different ways to purl continental style. I know I purl different than some of the others.. all are ok just find a style that you like and are comfortable with.. I was told that a purl stitch is the oposite of the knit stitch so my purls compliment my knits... I hope this helps...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I naturally threw, then stuggled with the continental. I can do both, but I have mistakes with continental, try to watch my left while my right goes thur the bottom of of the stitch picking up extra, bad look. I have a harder time controlling tension with the continental. Odd, just read someone else is the opposite. I am left handed, maybe that factors in. 
I bought expensive thinner wool blend to make a vest, just two rectangles sewn together, increase as I go up to the arms, trial and error. Garter a few rows on the bottom then stockenette the body, maybe garter the neck slightly. First time ever using 29" No. 11 needles. I didn't know the width since I wasn't using a real pattern, therefore 29" circular vs straight. Disaster when I looked at about 10 inches of product. And I am not generally too fussy about it either, so you can bet it was sloppy looking. 
Continental on the new circulars was too much too soon. Tension was a mess, looked sloppy, uneven visual as though I changed thickness almost. Tension problem? So I learned another lesson--unforgiving solid color, gray, yarn, expensive too, new needles, and trying my unperfected continental. I am going to use the circulars for I cowl suggested by another Knit Paradise memeber, bulky forgiving yarn. 
I am saving my expensive yarn until I get the proper dimentions for a vest, and using bulky boucle on the curculars until I get the sizing correct. And may start with a real pattern using the better yarn. Having fun though. My other lesson is patience, trial and error is a process, and I intend to be knitting forever, so I put that experience in my lesson learned file. 
Karen in CA


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


I'm a flicker too and a fairly fast knitter too. Not a whole lot of movement, and it is much easier on my hands and wrist. I watched my SIL knit and she was really throwing that yarn, couldn't figure why she was doing that. She tried my way, and wasn't comfortable with it. I rest my right needle under my arm.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like the Scottish lady in the video is flicking. There're a couple of videos for Portuguese knitting.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's Peruvian -


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I will be happier in the long run, with good fine yarn, if I perfect flicking. The continental make you cancentrate too hard, eyes 100% on the yarn, and that is not what I want from knitting. Just a project so I can watch TV, travel, wait, and not waste time. I am also a reader, Engl major, and never had enough time to pop fiction, mysteries. I can listen to a Talking Book, knit and travel, wait, whatever. Life is short. 
karen in CA


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Karena said:


> I think I will be happier in the long run, with good fine yarn, if I perfect flicking. The continental make you cancentrate too hard, eyes 100% on the yarn, and that is not what I want from knitting. Just a project so I can watch TV, travel, wait, and not waste time. I am also a reader, Engl major, and never had enough time to pop fiction, mysteries. I can listen to a Talking Book, knit and travel, wait, whatever. Life is short.
> karen in CA


I know what you mean. I watch TV, go flying and look out the window at the clouds, even walk around the grocery store trailing my hubby doing my knitting because it's on circulars and I am doing the English Stitch and don't have to look. The Peruvian is similar but not quite the same. You can't hold your circular needles like a pencil. I can get pretty fast and finish a hat in an evening the way I knit.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

grandmatoodie said:


> What are the eight methods and where may I see them? Thanks,
> Grandma Toodie


You can see a few different methods at www.knittinghelp.com Look up the Knit Stitch and scroll down - you will see English, Continental, Combination. Alternatively look up Purl Stitch and it will show you that in all the styles listed.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I learned to knit Continental when I was 10 years old and I usually go down a needle size. This is so specifically personal that you can change from one day to the next in your style. If I am tense or really intent on a piece coming out perfectly, then I tend to knit tighter. This is a commercial for finishing projects before your style changes. I do not follow this unfortunately. But I'm happy when I knit.


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Kathie said:


> runetracey said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference, I didnt realise there were different methods to knitting. To me there was just knit and purl - LOL
> ...


Right, well looks like Im a thrower too :lol: Which I take it is the English version  I dont think I could knit the other way to be honest, Id be all fingers and thumbs
Also I suppose if the knitting turns out the same I cant help but wonder why you would need to know so many different ways to knit :shock:


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> > runetracey said:
> ...


The only time I use both Continental and English is when I do 2 color fair isle...I hold one color in each hand and do one color continental style and the other color englosh style.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm a flicker when I knit, and more of a thrower when I purl. When I am doing socks, I can also flick when I purl. I am comfortable with this, and at this time have no desire to learn another method. I knit for fun, and challenge myself with different stitches and more difficult patterns. I'm not saying that I won't ever try Continental, but it is not a top priority at this time. I think the reason there are so many different methods is so that we can all find what is best for us!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

akidosmom said:


> My Kentucky grandma taught me to knit, I am a thrower, I had never seen anyone else knit that way and was embarrassed to knit in public! Some one always commented on my strange "form" I just saw a video of european knitters last year and eureka...i am not alone!


No you are not alone...my grandma and mom taught me how to knit by throwing the yarn. Do what you know and are comfortable with.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Donna, what are the eight ways to knit?


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I think (as a continental knitter) there is no reason to change unless you want too, or it looks intriguing to you. The only reason I can see to need more that one style is for using multiple yarns. I was told at my LYS that fair isle is easier if you can do both, then you can hold both yarns and don't have to drop, pick up, drop, pick up as you go.


----------



## Betti (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes I have. I kind of wrap th yorn around my pinky finger an extra time, that seems to help me keep the tension better.


----------



## mymrst (Aug 23, 2011)

I find that my tension is the same either way, however I think some people just knit a bit looser than others. It would be fun for you to know experience both styles though. Shows you have an open mind about trying new things. good luck.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I guess I'm like Dreamweaver. I'm a flicker. (Is that what she said lol)


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

jz201 said:


> I didn't know these names either. Based on your description I am a thrower. It's the way my great aunt taught me to knit when she used to come down from Canada to visit us when I was real little. I was thinking that a thrower might be just throwing yarn around. So I'm glad to see it's more than that. Lol
> 
> P.S. I never let go of my needles either.


It sounds as if I'm really like this. Does it really matter as long as it's comfortable for us and it's what we want to do?


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I knit continental. I used to throw. Continental is easier for me because I'm also a crocheter. It just seems more natural to me. Yes I do think it is a more loose knit.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I've only ever knitted continental style. I hold the yarn the same as when I crochet. Not like they show you though, I never wrap it around my pinky. I have good control & I only have to look until I have the pattern figured out. Then I only glance at it once in a while. That's probably the same with most people. When you're comfortable with what you're doing, you really don't have to look at it continually. ~ I used to know a young man who was blind, & he crocheted. He had his aunt or sister start stuff for him & tell/show him what to do until he had the pattern in mind. Then he did it himself, & they just kept an eye on things. At least that's what he told me. And he sure did talk like he crocheted. He knew the stitches & talked about different patterns he had used for afghans. I thought he was awesome!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

My mother-in-law was a champion knitter and always threw her yarn. I don't think she knew any other way. I was taught knitting by someone else whose method was Continental. I have always been thankful that that was the method she taught me (67 years ago). My mother-in-law and I always agreed that her knitting was looser than mine, so that she had to adjust needle sizes to get the right size product. Otherwise no one could tell which knitting style had been used.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi
I do plain in continental and purl by throw and my work's ridged. My continental's tight-enough to have to use fatter needles. It felt weird at first, but when I counted off the rate of produced-stitches for throw-plain and this, the continental was as fast as my fastest throw, even with my first-ever row, due to there being far fewer actions to produce a continental stitch.
Worth persisting with, therefore.


----------



## NancyB (Aug 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


At last my style of knitting has been given a title....I too am a 'flicker'. My thumb rests on top of the right needle and my pointer 'flicks the wool....BUT... I hold my right needle UNDER my arm!! Are there any others out there who do this?


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

NancyB said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...
> ...


I have always held my needle under my arm but I don't flick because I always hit the needle point with my pointer and it hurt, so I throw instead. My mother knitted like you do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

zbangel said:


> grandmatoodie said:
> 
> 
> > What are the eight methods and where may I see them? Thanks,
> ...


on the link that PB posted on Peruvian knitting there are several videos on different knitting styles that look interesting. i will check them out later when my eyes are not so tired.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Fair Isle intimidates me! Carrying along a billion bobbins of thread and having to make sure the tension as you carry them isn't too tight or too loose! JK - I'm sure as with any other new skill, it becomes easy once you're comfortable with it.[/quote]

I don't know if i feel intimidated or just plain impatient with it. I get frustrated because it is impossible for me to hold the yarn in my right hand. Am doing a Peruvian chullo type hat now with only 2 colors at a time and with lots of breathing, am doing pretty okay with holding both colors in the left hand, all continental knitting.

BTW, another form of knitting is Backwards knitting


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I am with you dreamweaver---a flicker. Is that the name for it or is it your name. I like it anyway.. I use to be the thrower and my friends mother made me change because 'flicking' is faster. And is is. And definitely more comfortable.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

What are the eight knitting methods?


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am a continental knitter and I am satisified with my tension. It is a matter of personal preference and what you are comfortable with.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I taught myself to knit many years ago and I learned to throw. I've learned Continential in the last few months and it's much quicker for me. Purling was the last thing to "come" to me. It was like a light bult came on. My gauge is pretty accurate either way. I still like to throw some stitches as they are easier for me to manipulate that way. With using circular needles and Continental style I can knit for hours and not have sore or tired hands or fingers so I plan on knitting until I'm too senile to read directions which at my current rate of frequent confusion could be the day after tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!  jj


----------



## BrendaSue43 (Aug 30, 2011)

Actually when you knit continental, the stitches are twisted, at least that's how my knitting turned out. 
When I was 19, I decided to knit a sweater and I chose about the hardest pattern for a beginner that you could possibly find. It had a colored (several different colors) yoke with buttons.
Well, I knit this sweater 2 1/2 times. The 1/2 pullout was because I was not happy with how it was going.
My grandmother taught me to knit continental. So I did this first sweater continental, and it turned out beautiful. 
I took it to the cleaners to have it blocked and the lady told me that it would not block because the stitches were twisted and she showed me what she meant. 
Well, being young and gullible, I went home and took it all apart and re-knit it...and by this time I learned to block sweaters myself. It turned out beautiful again!!! but I did knit this with the throw method. 
And now, 50 years later, I want to go back to the continental because it's faster and I remember liking how it was done.
Poor, gullible teenager. I no longer have the sweater but it was a cardigan, colored yoke with buttonholes done.
Brenda in SLC, Utah


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Continental knitting will give you a twisted stitch if you knit into the back loop, going into the stitch from the right to the left, unless you reverse your purl stitch. The backward purl stich feels clumsy to me. 

I've been curious as to why people lay their yarn under the left needle for picking up from under the needle, when the same result is achieved, more quickly and easily by laying the yarn over the left needle, to the right of your work. When I do the purl stitch, I bring the yarn to the left of my work; so when I read 'behind' or 'in front' I think 'right' or 'left' of the stitch to be made, which could be considered behind or in front, as a person is working from right to left. Make sense?


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Fair Isle intimidates me! Carrying along a billion bobbins of thread and having to make sure the tension as you carry them isn't too tight or too loose! JK - I'm sure as with any other new skill, it becomes easy once you're comfortable with it.


...BTW, another form of knitting is Backwards knitting[/quote]

Have you tried the backward knitting? I've done a bit of it, but my tension seems a bit too tight that way. The author of the book I read said the tension would not be the same, but I've wondered if I could make it the same with more practice? On a practice swatch probablty.

It would be great to master that for doing entrelac.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

You were probably wrapping up and clock wise instead of down and counter clock wise when you purl. That is what I did for many years. It required me to knit into the back of the stitch when I knitted in order for it to not be twisted. This is actually Russian style (which I just found out a couple months ago). (By the way, I am in Spanish Fork)


BrendaSue43 said:


> Actually when you knit continental, the stitches are twisted, at least that's how my knitting turned out.
> When I was 19, I decided to knit a sweater and I chose about the hardest pattern for a beginner that you could possibly find. It had a colored (several different colors) yoke with buttons.
> Well, I knit this sweater 2 1/2 times. The 1/2 pullout was because I was not happy with how it was going.
> My grandmother taught me to knit continental. So I did this first sweater continental, and it turned out beautiful.
> ...


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I knit continental only because am self taught and I crochet. The yarn is in my left hand all the time so it was just eaiser, to answer your question no my tension is usually right on. The sts are nice and even so don't think it matters which way you knit :-D


----------



## Catherine Ann (Sep 10, 2011)

Living in NZ now but was taught to knit in England. I knit, as my mother did, with my right needle under my arm which I find quick & comfortable but seems I'm in a minority. I like to see people knitting in different ways - whatever ever suits. I'm also getting used to circulars to save on the sewing together.


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Do folks not think this complicates things having so many different ways to just do a Knit or Purl stitch!

Especially if you want to ask a question about how to do something :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

[
...BTW, another form of knitting is Backwards knitting[/quote]

Have you tried the backward knitting? I've done a bit of it, but my tension seems a bit too tight that way. The author of the book I read said the tension would not be the same, but I've wondered if I could make it the same with more practice? On a practice swatch probablty.

It would be great to master that for doing entrelac.[/quote]

Yes, I taught myself backwards knitting specifically for entrelac and bobbles. I have no patience for all the turnings if you don't knit backwards. All that turning feels too awkward and disrupts my sense of energy flow in knitting. Backwards knitting is also a bit awkward but you can pick up speed as you practice and the work flows nicely. Also, in entrelec, you wind up picking up the next bloc stitches from the right side and, so, don't have the color change line that happens when you pick up from the wrong side. The bobbles, or nupps, go so much faster with backward knitting.


----------



## pmattocks (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that website. I watched the video. It was really interesting! I've never seen that method before. Looks pretty easy.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

tamarque
Yes said:


> I hadn't thought about it being easier to avoid that color change line that way, but it sure would. I think I'd better practice the backward knitting some more and get comfortable with it. I Love entrelac, but I do Not love all the turning either.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Do folks not think this complicates things having so many different ways to just do a Knit or Purl stitch!
> 
> Especially if you want to ask a question about how to do something :lol:


Yes, we absolutely do think so. The problem here is: we each think We have the Right answer. ; )

As others have said: what works for you is right, in general. Sometimes, however, there really is a better/easier/correct way to do a particular stitch or series of stitches and that's when the conversation turns into a ten-pager. :lol:


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > e.ridenh said:
> ...


Here's the link to Donna Rae's list of techniques....
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29072-1.html#466948


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't think it is important how you do it. I am not knitting for speed or for any other reason than I enjoy doing it. I am very happy the way my things come out and I think it is not important the way it gets that way. I knit all kinds of things using 00000 needles to very large needles. Use everything from thin thread to bulky yarns. I knit for dolls, my grand-children and great grand-children and things like dishclothes,etc. My guage is alway correct the way I knit. My mom taught me to knit when I was 6 and I used to get books out of the library when I was older and just made squares of different patterns. That was really fun. I never could knit the way my mom did and never could learn. I think I am a thrower and knit fast and don't look when I knit or purl. Right now I am knitting hats and scarfs for homeless women veterans. I also crochet just as much as I knit. Viv


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm with you DollDreser. I don't think it matters how anyone knits. Sometimes I find it hard to understand why some people want to convert others to their way. Knitting is a creative avenue, so everyone can be creative in the manner they want. I may not like Cubism, but I'm certainly not going to try to talk Piccasso out of doing it! And I do like some cubism work!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Fairisle's easier using throw for the rows with fewer stitches of a colour, and Continental for the main colour, as the wool comes to the needles from two different directions.


----------



## docstrnge (Feb 15, 2011)

you mentioned that you are embarrassed to knit in public - Oh, my der - please don't let the way you knit embarrass you - it's the end result that counts. I get those strange looks even when i go to knitting meetups. some will comment on how i knit, but it doesn't bother me one bit. i go on about my business and continue to knit. it really puzzles folks when they see me purl and not turn the project. they tell me that i'm knitting and i correct them and tell them i am purling. but, i dont let that stop me. it's hard to explain my knitting and purling technique especially to those who knit the traditional way and KNOW it "ALL", if you get my drift. so go on and knit in public. it's a great conversation.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think anyone's trying to convert others of us to their way of knitting - I think this thread has been really interesting allowing us to broaden our horizons of how many different ways there are of accomplishing the same goal. Hurray for diversity!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think we got a little off-track here. My original question was not meant to imply that one style is better than another, but rather to find out if using one style or another made a difference in the tension of the knitting.

And sometimes, I knit from right to left for the knit row and from left to right on the purl row; I guess that's backwards knitting. My rows do turn out more even when I do it that way, but I can't do it left to right if the pattern calls for anything other than just plain purl on that row.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I think we got a little off-track here. My original question was not meant to imply that one style is better than another, but rather to find out if using one style or another made a difference in the tension of the knitting.
> 
> And sometimes, I knit from right to left for the knit row and from left to right on the purl row; I guess that's backwards knitting. My rows do turn out more even when I do it that way, but I can't do it left to right if the pattern calls for anything other than just plain purl on that row.


It isnt unusually for topics to evolve away from the original post, that is just human nature. The way a person knits can influence tension but tension is very much an individual thing specific to the knitter. So the discussion evolved into the different ways people knit. No harm done to anyone!


----------



## debbijl (Jun 17, 2011)

I am a continental knitter & my stitches are usually tighter than gauge, so I generally have to go up in needle size to get gauge. But my purl stitches usually come out just a tad looser... I can tell the difference in a pieceof stockinette, which row was kitted (tighter) and which purled.

Go figure! I just enjoy it & that's why I do it,like so many others have said here.


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

It has been interesting and informative to follow along through the postings. 
I have enjoyed all the input and really had a good time following the links. Just amazes me how something can be simple/similar and complicated/diverse all at the same time.

thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > I knit all eight knitting methods. Once the practice is in to settle into one's tension, it's all relevant and tension may vary, too not unlike blood pressure through out the day.
> ...


Donna Rae, Eight!!!! Tell me the types -will I be able to find all of them on You Tube?


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many ways and I have tried several. I always return to *my* tried and true. I am a "flicker". That is like throwing, but I never have to let go of the right needle, I simply advance my point er finger back and forth and that gets the yarn over the tip. I'm a realtively fast knitter and I am happy with my tension and find it to be pretty true to the stated tension for the size yarn and needle. For me, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" and I'm not broken...


I am like you. I do not take my right hand of the needle to throw. My mother taught me how to hold my needle when I was very young and I guess I flick. I have been knitting for almost 70 years. I learned to knit in N. Ireland where I grew up.


----------



## jowhoknits (Mar 3, 2011)

I am a thrower, learned the English methon from my Canadian mama; I slowly started flicking - a name!- when I was trying to finish a bunch of dishcloths by a deadline many years ago. I found no need to go continental. I believe each knitter developes little tricks while we knit to help us along.


----------



## yralee (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm a newbie but your explanation says I'm a continental well that's what youtube tought me!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> I don't think it is important how you do it. I am not knitting for speed or for any other reason than I enjoy doing it. I am very happy the way my things come out and I think it is not important the way it gets that way. I knit all kinds of things using 00000 needles to very large needles. Use everything from thin thread to bulky yarns. I knit for dolls, my grand-children and great grand-children and things like dishclothes,etc. My guage is alway correct the way I knit. My mom taught me to knit when I was 6 and I used to get books out of the library when I was older and just made squares of different patterns. That was really fun. I never could knit the way my mom did and never could learn. I think I am a thrower and knit fast and don't look when I knit or purl. Right now I am knitting hats and scarfs for homeless women veterans. I also crochet just as much as I knit. Viv


I totally agree. as long as you get pleasure from the craft and how your product comes out that is what's important. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love what you do. I knit for charity and family and for some reason, have never knitted anything for myself. one of these days, maybe. But I find sharing such an exciting creative outlet that to be able to share the output with people is amazing.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

help----on a past post, someone gave a simple version of fan and feather pattern for scarf. i didn't save or print for my files and now want to make it. i know someone out there will help. you always do. thanks in advance. racso


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

click on search above and type in feather and fan- only yesterday I think it was that post on this.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

harmony27 said:


> I love what you do. I knit for charity and family and for some reason, have never knitted anything for myself. one of these days, maybe. But I find sharing such an exciting creative outlet that to be able to share the output with people is amazing.


I'm with you on this one. I always think I am going to make something for myself, but end up giving it away. I love the feedback. I like the idea of knitting for charity. It's nice to know that my obsession helps someone. I'd have way too much stuff around the house if I could'nt give it away.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

ulrika said:


> harmony27 said:
> 
> 
> > I love what you do. I knit for charity and family and for some reason, have never knitted anything for myself. one of these days, maybe. But I find sharing such an exciting creative outlet that to be able to share the output with people is amazing.
> ...


I just started another hat yesterday. So now I am making a scarf and a hat for the homeless women veterans. I have made one for myself and for friends. I can't sit for to long or stand for to long so I am on my recliner a lot. Viv


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I am a "thrower" when it comes to knitting and was thinking of learning the continental method of knitting because I thought it might cure the problem of my knitting getting looser than it used to be; I usually have to use a smaller needle than it says in a pattern in order to get the correct gauge. However, I just watched a video on YouTube and the lady said that your tension is looser with continental than with throwing. Have you found that to be true?


Are you actually removing your right hand from the needle and "throwing" your yarn around the needle? If so then you can be changing yarn tension. Try "flicking". Go to the following site: http://www.verypink.com. Under the category Techniques click on Tips & Tricks and locate "flicking". Watch the video and practice, practice, practice. Soon you will be as fast as any continental knitter and the yarn will be in your right hand.

Many of us have used this method for years and never knew it.

Happy knitting and flicking.

Becca :-D


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Becca said:


> pb54116 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a "thrower" when it comes to knitting and was thinking of learning the continental method of knitting because I thought it might cure the problem of my knitting getting looser than it used to be; I usually have to use a smaller needle than it says in a pattern in order to get the correct gauge. However, I just watched a video on YouTube and the lady said that your tension is looser with continental than with throwing. Have you found that to be true?
> ...


Yes, I take my hand off the needle and wrap the yarn around it. I just watched a video on sock making on YouTube and the woman had the yarn wrapped around her finger and was just moving her finger around the needle. It's the same woman as in the video you recommended!! While I was watching her, I wondered if that would produce more even stitches. I think I'll try it.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > Tensions are individual, PB; I'd not be making blanket statements like she did. I'm from Missouri, too; The Show Me State! LOL!!
> ...


Two years ago I had some problems with pain from knitting - after 51 years.....I took a two week break and tried Portuguese knitting (I was a thrower)....l learned it....no more pain in fingers, wrists, hands, elbows or shoulders. I love it and it worked for me. Give it a try. Videos are on You Tube. You can learn something new.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm a flicker but use me middle finger to flick the wool.My tension is always spot on and I knit quite quickly


----------



## mymrst (Aug 23, 2011)

I have found that to be fairly accurate. I am a thrower because as a child teaching myself to knit it was just easier. Later as an adult I laughed to learn that there actually was a name for that. My gauge has been fairly accurate. If you would rather throw than pick go for it but you sound like the kind of person who is open to new experiences and possibilities. Just be compfortable and have fun.


----------



## mymrst (Aug 23, 2011)

I just have to laugh with joy at the many ways we knit. I am not speed knitter either, I savor every stitch. Who said that they are from Missouri?


----------



## mymrst (Aug 23, 2011)

I just have to laugh with joy at the many ways we knit. I am not speed knitter either, I savor every stitch. Who said that they are from Missouri?


----------



## mymrst (Aug 23, 2011)

Practice is the best advice. Sometimes people gewt frustrated and stop too soon when maybe the next row will be the time when it becomes natural.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Just watched the vidio I am a flicker but not as shown.
I rest the right hand needle between my thumb and index fingerand flick the wool with my middle finger and use a back and forth action with my right hand the left hand thumb and fore finger guide the wool and needle I don't know anyone who does it differently maybe I knit English !!!!
If I held the needles as the vidio shows I think my fingers would sieze up.


----------

